# OBS Podcast Template [Deleted]



## Imani Muleyyar (Sep 28, 2020)

Imani Muleyyar submitted a new resource:

OBS Podcast Template - Customizable podcast template for OBS (PC only)



> Hello Streamers!
> 
> I'm relatively new to OBS but am working on a podcast template to help other newcomers get up and running. The template is fully automated through a simple script, so you don't have to manually change every source. Here is a video breaking down the template and how to use it:
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Imani Muleyyar (Oct 30, 2020)

This resource has been removed and is no longer available.


----------

